# yellow triangle on wifi signal



## karimswat (Feb 21, 2015)

Hi all…. Here I stand confronted with the most complicated and unexplainable issue of the internet world.
I have been using my Wi-Fi for years. I got a laptop, desktop, smart tv and mobile. Out of all the devices only the laptop shows the yellow triangle and No Internet Access on the wifi signal bar with full signal available. The desktop, mobile and smart TV do not show the yellow triangle and work fine. I have been facing this problem with laptop only for the last 10 days. Before that it was working alright.
The more surprising element is that this very laptop works perfectly when used with another Wi-Fi, and even more surprising than this is the fact that this laptop loses the yellow triangle and works fine when there is a power breakdown and the Wi-Fi is supplied with a UPS power. (We repeatedly have power breakdowns and use a UPS to cover up). So the laptop has the yellow triangle when the wifi is used with electricity provided by govt and no yellow triangle when wifi used with UPS. The other devices work ok when wifi turned on with govt electricity or UPS.
My laptop is run with Windows 7 32 bits and there is nothing “unusual” installed. I have only MS Office, Yahoo messenger and Skype installed in addition to the build-in hardware/software.

I have been searching the internet to resolve the issue by visiting various forums. In fact nobody has posted an issue exactly the same as mine, but still I followed the solutions given by experts on the net issues somewhat similar to mine but nothing works. 
I am at loss thinking about all this. If the modem/wifi/net connection has any problem, why do all the other devices work ok? If my laptop setting has any problem, why it works ok with UPS or with a different wifi?
I turned on/off wifi repeatedly with long gap.
I disabled/enabled internet connection.
I did ipconfig/release ipconfig/renew
I connected the laptop directly to the modem with a cable but still the yellow triangle there.
I restored my computer setting to an older time when it was working alright. 
I thought of having a new windows done but didn’t think it would work as it already works with this window on a different wifi or this wifi with UPS.

What else would anyone suggest to resolve the problem??


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Hello, and welcome to the forum!

Lets take a peek at your network environment:

First:

Power Cycle everything . . Turn off the Modem, router and all pc's . . turn on the Modem and wait a few minutes for the lights to stabilize . . then turn on the router, then one pc at a time. See if you connect to the internet.

Then:

Remove all the stored wireless network profiles and search for the network again.

How to Remove Stored Wireless Network Profiles for XP, Vista, and Windows 7

Then: check your browser's settings, remove any proxy settings if found, here's how 


Then:

with the pc connected to the router, Click on *Start* . . *Run* . . type *CMD* 

At the > prompt type or copy and paste the following command: 

*ipconfig/all > 0 & notepad 0* 

and press enter.

Come back here and Paste the results in a message.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB drive, or a CD-R disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.

then please Download and run this Xirrus WiFi Inspector, click the *Networks* link on the upper left and paste a screen shot of that screen here. Note that this application requires NET Framework to run. If you get an error about a missing function, download and install NET Framework.


To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here. For Vista and Windows 7, 8 you can use the Windows Snipping Tool


----------

